# Talk my wife out of a .22 for CCW.



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife wants to buy her own handgun to carry concealed in her purse. She says my Glock 19 is too big, and 9mm is too much punch for her. We rented a .38 snubbie, and it was too much punch as well. She rented a .22 and now that's what she wants. I can't talk her out of it. She likes the Walther P22, and the Beretta Bobcat. I told her one would only give her a false sense of security, as a .22 may not stop an attacker effectively. 

I would rather see her with a .380, but I can't find one for sale (and she wouldn't buy one online anyhow because she would want to hold it in her hand first). Even if I could sway her towards a .380, I wouldn't know which one. The Ruger LCP recall is hopefully over (but still...), and I don't know much of anything about Bersa or Kel Tec reliability. Does anyone have a very small .380 reccomendation? 

In any case, I have to talk her out of the .22 first - maybe you can?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Forget about the LCP and the P3AT. They have worse felt recoil than other/most 9 and 38 CCW's. The Bersa 380 and PPK are both blowback, and thus have similar felt recoil (IMO) to most 9 and 38's.

If you wife is new to shooting, maybe she just needs some range time to get accustomed to recoil. Nothing wrong with getting her a 22, like a P22, and let her get some range time with it. As she gains experience she might be ready to step up in caliber. And even if she does eventually go to a 9 or 38, the 22 will still be a valuable range/training tool.

Bottom line, if all you can get her to carry initially is a 22, let her.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

James NM said:


> Bottom line, if all you can get her to carry initially is a 22, let her.


A big *+1*


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If she wants to buy her own handgun then she should get the one she wants.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i would agree, let her get what shell shoot, i would think a .22 that she knows how to operate, would be better than a 9, .38 or 380 that she isnt proficient with or is scared of.

but as far as the 380 recommendation goes, a buddy of mine has a bersa and absolutely loves it. i havent had a chance to shoot it yet, but hopefully ill get to soon. but i do know he loves that gun, and shoots well with it. i believe he was shooting around 2" groups from 15 or 20 yds out


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you looked at the new Sig p238? It is chambered in .380 cal. I have a Bersa 380 and the recoil does seem to be more than a 9mm because the gun is so small it tends to have more muzzle flip. If I could carry here in MD my primary CCW would be my sig p220 and for hot weather carry or backup it would be the Bersa.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=67&productid=265


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If a .22 will get her to shoot and work into the psychological frame of mind to carry then get the .22 of HER choice.

Smith & Wesson makes a nice ultralight revolver with a bunch of cartridges.

Check them out.

If she starts shooting and carrying a .22 she will ultimately want something bigger. If not she will at least have her .22.

Good luck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Truth be told I'd rather have a 22 than a 25 or a 380. I've seen a 22 make a better (more accurate) follow up shot and they seem not to tumble quite so easily with a shot over 15 feet. 

And bottom line she's better of with a 22 that she might use than a 9mm or 380 she is not comfortable with therefore might not be as inclined to get out and use. Watch the news and you'll see a lot more people shot and killed with a 22 than about anything except a 9mm.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

BigNic said:


> My wife wants to buy her own handgun to carry concealed in her purse. She likes the Walther P22, and the Beretta Bobcat.
> 
> In any case, I have to talk her out of the .22 first - maybe you can?


With all due respect, if you can't talk your own wife into doing something or not doing something, there are much greater issues at work here than what caliber of gun she should carry!

I have been divorced once, windowed once and now I am on #3. (Third time's a charm!) I have been married long enough and enough times to know that a woman will do what she darn well pleases and it only has to make sense to her and no one else. And I have also learned that if it makes sense to her, she is probably right and I should listen to her!

I can just see starting off this conversation with, _"But honey, a bunch of guys on this Internet forum say... "_

You don't have to be a rocket scientist to tell me how that conversation will end!

Scott


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm with all the other guys, let her get the gun she wants. Carrying a .22 is better than nothing at all. Eventually as she gets more into guns, she will "move up" to a bigger caliber when she feels ready. Be grateful your wife is willing to carry a gun. Many wives, mine included, are either not interested in guns and/or will not carry.


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

Todd said:


> I'm with all the other guys, let her get the gun she wants. Carrying a .22 is better than nothing at all. Eventually as she gets more into guns, she will "move up" to a bigger caliber when she feels ready. Be grateful your wife is willing to carry a gun. Many wives, mine included, are either not interested in guns and/or will not carry.


+1 for that. If she is 100% confident with the .22 then thats better than being 50% confident with something else.

Personally, I do think that a .380 revolver is probably a more reliable carry for a female since you dont have to worry about "is a round chambered?" "is my magazine going to feed properly?" "What if it jams?" etc, and she could just point and shoot with the revolver. Also the stopping power of the .380 would give me, personally, more confidence with it.

If someone approaches her trying to do whatever, and she takes out a .22... I think she is far better off than if she had nothing!

edit: my recommendation would be to get her started shooting the .22 at the range with you and then let her shoot one of your easier to handle guns to get used to it. And also I have found that at the local range, the staff always recommends .380 revolvers to the females haha, so maybe their professional advice, coupled with giving her experience with a higher caliber will help her move up to a larger round.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Supermanwoot said:


> ...Personally, I do think that a .380 revolver is probably a more reliable carry...And also I have found that at the local range, the staff always recommends .380 revolvers to the females haha, so maybe their professional advice, coupled with giving her experience with a higher caliber will help her move up to a larger round.


The .380 is a semi-auto round fired by the afore mentioned Ruger LCP, Keltec P3AT, Bersa Thunder 380, and Walther PPK 380. You of course meant to say 38 (short for 38 Special) for the revolvers.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like a good thread to mention Kathy Jackson's site again.

Written by a woman for women, but men can learn from it also.

http://www.corneredcat.com/TOC.aspx#Men


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

I thank all of you for your insight. She knew before and after I posed the question that a .22 was not the best caliber choice for personal protection, but as everyone pointed out, a .22 is better than nothing, so she will be buying what she wants on Monday.

Having others give pros and cons to support an opinion is never a bad idea, but assuming my wife and I have greater issues was a stupid comment Scott. It seems we have had this discussion before. If I had been married three times, I wouldn't hand out marriage advice...with all due respect.



scottaschultz said:


> With all due respect, if you can't talk your own wife into doing something or not doing something, there are much greater issues at work here than what caliber of gun she should carry!
> 
> I have been divorced once, windowed once and now I am on #3.
> 
> Scott


Thanks again for everyone's opinions... that's why this forum is so helpful.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Now that we have a successful resolution and before this heads the way I think it's going to go ...


----------

